# How's Den Broadband in new Delhi Shastri nagar?



## GokuxVegeta (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,
I'm from Shastri Nagar, New delhi. I want to know how is Den Broadband? Their speed, ping, and custom support?
I mostly play clash of clans and also make games, so i need good internet speed without lag. 

I am going to try 5 mbps 100 gb @1250 pm.

- - - Updated - - -

Noone has any idea?


----------

